# mono and braid



## GreyGoose

first things first:

whats the best braid to use and what lb test? all round bass fishing and on other reel Salt water, trout, reds.

How much mono do i put on the spool b4 I put the braid? 

I want to experiance the power of the braid


----------



## Tall1

As far as I know, you only need enough mono to cover the bare spool to prevent the braid from slipping on the spool. I spooled up a Curado E7 with braid for the first time using Fins XS braid (30lb test/8lb diameter) and spliced it to the mono using a uni to uni splice. It worked out well. Haven't had a chance to try it out yet since making the switch to braid. Next, I'm going to spool my Core 50MG7 with Fins Windtamer. As for which braid to use, I believe it's a matter of trial and error, and personal preferrence. Most of the guys I fish with (bay fishing) use the Fins Windtamer 30lb test/8lb diameter. You could ask 10 people, and get 10 different opinions. As for bass fishing, I'm not sure which braid the majority uses.


----------



## Charlie2

*Braid and Mono*

A reel casts better with a completely filled spool. With the price of braid, it is practical to use mono for a backing with braid on top. Here's how to do it:

I just went through with 'guesstimating' the amount of mono required to finish topping off a spool with braid. I know that's common knowledge with the 'Old heads', but I get this question asked often.

It's easy if you have two reel spools of the same size. On the empty spool, wrap on the entire spool of braid then tie the mono on and wrap until the reel spool if full.

Put the empty spool onto the reel and wind the line back on the reel. Voila!; you now have the proper amount of mono 'filler', backing, or whatever, on the bottom with the braid on top.

I surf fish, so my shockleader goes on the end of that.

BTW; I use a 'uni-to-uni' knot to connect the lines.

Go fishing! C2


----------



## Jean Scurtu

GreyGoose said:


> first things first:
> 
> whats the best braid to use and what lb test? all round bass fishing and on other reel Salt water, trout, reds.
> 
> How much mono do i put on the spool b4 I put the braid?
> 
> I want to experiance the power of the braid


*Spinning reel or baitcasting reel????*


----------



## Fishhead56

Put a wrap of electrical tape on the spool, Get a 300 yd spool of spiderwire 30 lb , Ivisabraid or Ultra cast. Tye your knot with a 2 inch tag end when tying the braid to your spool. Wind 5 tight wraps on to the spool , lay another 1 inch piece of electric tape over these wraps and the long tag end. wind on 50 or so wraps tightly , set your drag and pull line off of the spool. It should not slip!! continue to fill your reel 
tightly with the braid... No need to underwrap with mono..

My $.02

K2


----------



## Robert W

So everyone does it a little different but this is what I do. If your reel holds 140 yards of a given mono. Spool on 70 mono, then a double uni to the braid and spool on 80 yards of braid. Most braid comes in 160 yard spools so you can save money by spooling 2 reels. That gives you enough braid to cast, catch, play the fish with little chance of getting into the mono backing. 

I like the suffex832 best as after spooling 3 different braids, it seems to be rounder and just feels better.


----------



## austinabear

Is there anyone who uses braid, swivel then mono liter? Will braid eventually tangle like mono if you don't use a swivel?


----------



## Jean Scurtu

I am fishing just with spinning reels ,braid(4lb-10lb.)+fluorocarbon leader(2lb.-15lb.). You can tie direct the mono with braid(uni to uni etc.knots) but you can use swivel between the braid and mono if you want.
The braid don't tangle like mono if you don't use swivel.You can't use swivel with long mono leader......


----------



## austinabear

Thanks.


----------



## cpthook

I would not put electrical tape on my reel its melts and is sticky. i've heard of people doing this but I wouldn't. I tied strait to the reel and it worked fine, no slippage. I'm fishing Core 50s now so not as much line required for a full spool but with a Carado 200E7 I woudl fill half the spool with mono.


----------



## Jigger

Teflon tape.


----------



## TopWaterPlugger

I have been fishing with braid since shortly after spider wire first came out... of coarse, that was after that real heavy nylon braid that was used years ago on penn reels... any way, with those older curados, we would use mono (trilene big game) for a backing and then spool up the rest with it... power pro then came out and I have used that ever since. But with these newer reels with the spools with holes in them, I spooled up an H2O express Manic with 150 yard spool of braid and never need mono. I fish it through the holes in the spool and reeled it on very tight and didn't use the whole thing. So a 300 yard spool of line should easily spool up two reels...


----------



## Lakeandbay2

I put a 1/4 spool of mono. Then top it off with 65 lb Suffix 832. Works great for me.


----------



## lxa393

I use just enough mono to cover the spool and then tie on the braid with the uni to uni knot. I'm partial to Suffix 30lb (8lb diameter) on my Chronarchs and Curados and use the 20lb (6lb diameter) on my Stradics. A 300 yard spool usually covers two of my baitcasters. I finish off with a flourocarbon leader anywhere from 15-30lbs depending on my method of fishing. I've found the Suffix to be rounder and more durable than some of the other brands that I've tried. Regardless of what method you use to attach your braid to the spool, make sure you pack the line on as tightly as possible.


----------



## RayAM2007

I use mono on the bottom half (red) and 20 lb braid on top (yellow Fins) on all of my shimanos


----------



## Jean Scurtu

For over 10 years i was fishing with spinning reel using braid +fluorocarbon leader in fresh and salt water
I am fishing with FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4 lb.,SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST 6 lb.,10 lb. and TASLINE ALL WITHE 8 lb.,10 LB.(from Australia)


----------



## Lonewolf9029

Does braided line float. My problem is mono sinks on top the oyster reefs and messes up line. This happens when fishing is slow and I use 2 poles. Thanks Don


----------



## LD

Blue painters masking tape is the best with little sticky stuff left.


----------



## J.O'Kelley

Lonewolf9029 said:


> Does braided line float. My problem is mono sinks on top the oyster reefs and messes up line. This happens when fishing is slow and I use 2 poles. Thanks Don


I know the power pro super 8 slick I use works very well with a popping cork as it does float . Also when using topwaters I get a better walk the dog action. And with working soft plastics I get a better feel of the lure since braid doesn't stretch.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## mas360

I put 20 lbs braid on my Abu Garcia baitcaster Ambassadeur. I had about 10' of mono on spool first before braid line start. First time out after a few casts the braid line being so thin it got winded into the crack between the spool axle and the side pieces. It was a mess and I eventually had to cut and basically lost 80% of braid on the spool. 

I guess if I am to put braid back on it I'd have to fill the first half of spool with mono line to avoid that situation?


----------



## 2thDr

A few feet mono, pull tight to check for slipping, then braid. Make sure braid goes on spool under pressure. Knot not so important here. To connect fluoro leader I use a Crazy Alberto instead of swivel. Find how on net.


----------



## peckerwood

Just a question,so don't rip my head off.Why not drill a hole through the spool a couple of my old cheap reels so the braid won't slip?


----------



## Superman70

I run 50/50 braid over mono. 30 or 50 power pro or suffix832. I use the same principal for all respools. Braid or flouro. The electrical tape is used for backlashes.


----------



## Fishon 13

Mono and braid?? For me it's a love/hate relationship.


----------



## txpotlicker87

I use 30lb Power Pro, dark green. I usually back the reel with 14lb mono then tie a double uni knot and spool the reel. I think that its very important to make sure that the braid goes on the reel tight as possible to prevent it digging in on itself.


----------



## TXFishin

Use the FG Knot when tying braid to mono/flouro

I tied up multiple "popular" knots, including some listed in this thread, and when I hooked a scale to then I was surprised at how little it took for some of them to break

The FG knot was the only one that consistently held at maximum strength, lowest profile knot and very easy to tie using this method below

Go test your knots and you'll see what I mean


----------



## CopanoRN

X2 potlicker687......but I never back with mono just strait up regular power pro 30lb. Flrcarbon 20lb-30lb leader.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

